# NEW ROTP SLORs



## kincanucks (5 Oct 2005)

If you are applying for ROTP this year make sure that you use the standardized letters of references (SLORs) from your CFRC/Ds as the ones on the recruiting website are not the correct ones at this time.  When you get your application package from the CFRC/Ds ask them if the SLORs are the new ones as of 29 Sept 05.  If you bring in the old ones you will be required to have the new ones filled out.  Good Luck and Cheers.


----------



## Caesar416 (6 Oct 2005)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------

